# Big Bang from a Big Bounce?



## bullethead (Jul 14, 2016)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/big-bang-b..._content=/rss/yahoous/news&yptr=yahoo&ref=yfp

Physicists show how Big Bounce theory of the universe could be possible - thanks to quantum mechanics.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 15, 2016)

bullethead said:


> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/big-bang-b..._content=/rss/yahoous/news&yptr=yahoo&ref=yfp
> 
> Physicists show how Big Bounce theory of the universe could be possible - thanks to quantum mechanics.



So the event they are talking about is not similar to a black hole?


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2016)

The use of the words "could" and "might have" will be used by believers to try to show that science is useless instead of recognizing that uncertainty is the strength of science.


----------



## welderguy (Jul 15, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> The use of the words "could" and "might have" will be used by believers to try to show that science is useless instead of recognizing that uncertainty is the strength of science.



Lol.Now we don't have to.You pointed it out already.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 15, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> recognizing that uncertainty is the strength of science.



So faith must be involved?


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> So faith must be involved?




What's your definition of faith?  If you use Webster's definition, then, no.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 15, 2016)

"Could'a" and "might'a" can also be used to present any explanation of any event for which there is no witnesses?  Not to attack the article, just the notion that it's ok to say those things only if you are a scientist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> What's your definition of faith?  If you use Webster's definition, then, no.



You sure about that?

http://www.webster-dictionary.org/definition/Faith


----------



## 660griz (Jul 15, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> So faith must be involved?



Are you unsure there is a God? 
Uncertainty and faith do not seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> http://www.webster-dictionary.org/definition/Faith



If you're referring to this:

_1.	Belief; the assent of the mind to the truth of what is declared by another, resting solely and implicitly on his authority and veracity; reliance on testimony._

I don't have to take their word for it.  I can learn theoretical physics and do the same calculations and see if I get the same results.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> "Could'a" and "might'a" can also be used to present any explanation of any event for which there is no witnesses?  Not to attack the article, just the notion that it's ok to say those things only if you are a scientist.



I was having a conversation with my daughter about Tarot Cards as we sat in the drive through at Chik Fil A .  The conversation turned to probability.  She agreed that for practical purposes we can say that it is true that if you drop a rock  it will always fall down.  She also understood that in the realm of possibilities a rock might fall up.  Some people want to call that sort of data analysis faith

That's what you have to do if there are no witnesses.  You have to try to figure out what happened forensically.


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 15, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> "Could'a" and "might'a" can also be used to present any explanation of any event for which there is no witnesses?  Not to attack the article, just the notion that it's ok to say those things only if you are a scientist.



It's ok for anyone to say those things....except for a preacher.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 15, 2016)

660griz said:


> Are you unsure there is a God?
> Uncertainty and faith do not seem to go hand in hand.



Do you have no faith in science?


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 15, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> The use of the words "could" and "might have" will be used by believers to try to show that science is useless instead of recognizing that uncertainty is the strength of science.



This believer is always gratified when he sees good reports like this one.  The rub is that experience shows that within 2 yrs. someone will put this report in a textbook without the qualifiers; within two months it will be in a TV documentary without the qualifiers; within two weeks it will be used as background in a news report without the qualifiers; and it's probably already on several websites, and forums, without the qualifiers.  (Good to see that this not one of them).

LOL ... Anybody up for starting a pool on the date of the showing of a sitcom pilot titled "Big Bounce Theory".


----------



## Israel (Jul 16, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> What's your definition of faith?  If you use Webster's definition, then, no.


Uncertainty must reign until we are thoroughly disabused of all done in our own certainty. (read repentance)


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jul 16, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> The use of the words "could" and "might have" will be used by believers to try to show that science is useless instead of recognizing that uncertainty is the strength of science.



As people who know very little science will postulate about its strengths.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 18, 2016)

hobbs27 said:


> Do you have no faith in science?



http://www.theatlantic.com/science/...aith-isnt-the-same-as-religious-faith/417357/


----------



## ambush80 (Jul 18, 2016)

660griz said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/science/...aith-isnt-the-same-as-religious-faith/417357/



Good article.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 18, 2016)

660griz said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/science/...aith-isnt-the-same-as-religious-faith/417357/



Is this the end of the article: "Science is not just one “faith community” among many. It has earned its epistemological stripes. And when the stakes are high, as they are with climate change and vaccines, we should appreciate its special status."

I looked, but couldn't find any more; like his discussion of pier review in "faith communities" other than the physical sciences.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 18, 2016)

Israel said:


> Uncertainty must reign until we are thoroughly disabused of all done in our own certainty. (read repentance)



Agnosticism as a default position.


----------

